# **post your high ISO pictures**



## shaunly (Aug 10, 2010)

Let's see them guys. Ultra high ISO only please (3200+)

Here's mine: ISO6400


----------



## rufus5150 (Aug 10, 2010)

ISO6400:






ISO3200:






ISO3200:





ISO6400:


----------



## Rekd (Aug 10, 2010)

Here's a few. There are straight from the camera save crop/watermark.

ISO 2000





ISO 3200





ISO 3200





Oh, and for the record... Flickr's new layout blows big time. :twak:


----------



## shaunly (Aug 10, 2010)

Those are some nice clean photos! If you guys could list the gears too that's be cool. =D


----------



## shaunly (Aug 10, 2010)

Rekd said:


> Oh, and for the record... Flickr's new layout blows big time. :twak:



what's wrong with it? I notice the changes too but seems fine to me.


----------



## Rekd (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks. I'm shooting a Canon 7D with a 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS II and a old EF 28-35mm f3.5-4.5. The 7D really came alive when I put the L on it.



shaunly said:


> Rekd said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and for the record... Flickr's new layout blows big time. :twak:
> ...



Simple things... instead of 2 clicks to a link it's like 7 or 8 PLUS keystrokes to copy, or add a couple more clicks for that. Having to go thru a menu for just about everything, all in the same menu to boot, sux big time. The right click menu floats UNDER my normal right click menu.

I really hate when places do this crap and completely take away the original, more fluid functionality. I'll find workarounds, but that's not the point.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 10, 2010)

ISO 6400







​


----------



## rufus5150 (Aug 10, 2010)

Uh, 7D, and some combination of 300mm f4L is perhaps with a 1.4exii, a 70-200 f4L is, 24-70 f2.8L. They should have exif and I can't check from here


----------



## thebeatles (Aug 10, 2010)

Older shot I scrounged up.  3200 ISO.


----------



## Rob_W (Aug 11, 2010)

ISO 6400 but i got him, the lone piper on the battlements at the Edinburgh 
Military Tattoo last year...


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 11, 2010)

thebeatles said:


> Older shot I scrounged up.  3200 ISO.



Love this!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 11, 2010)

Rekd said:


>



OH!!! :O I want his [pink] bass strings!:thumbup: haha


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 11, 2010)

Here is my contribution , I guess. One of my guitars... the BC Rich.
thought the noise added to it. 

ISO-2500





Heres another, a little more clear.
ISO-3200





If these images are to big.. ill put a smaller size up.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Aug 11, 2010)

Canon t1i
EF 24-70L @ 42mm f/3.2
ISO 3200
1/100 sec.








Same body & lens.
57mm @ f/2.8 
ISO 3200
1/160 sec.







Again, same body and lens.
28mm @ f/3.2
ISO 3200
1/100 sec.


----------



## icassell (Aug 12, 2010)

Lot's of people say that Canon's 400mm f/5.6L is a great birding lens in good light, but you need to invest in a  faster lens if you want the golden hours (especially if you want to handhold).  These were both taken handheld at dawn.

Canon 7D
Canon EF400mm f/5.6L

*Greater Yellowlegs*






ISO 3200 1/1000sec f/6.3 HH
Noise Reduction in Noiseware Pro
Crop, S/H in CS5
Sharpening in Genuine Fractals 6.0/CS5

*Great Blue Heron*






ISO 3200 1/1000sec f/6.3 HH
Noise Reduction in Noiseware Pro
Crop in CS5
Sharpening in GF6.0/CS5


----------



## javier (Aug 14, 2010)

Nikon D700 with an old manual Tokina 400F/5.6 at ISO 6400 pretty much in the dark...





















These are straight Jpegs with no PP done.


----------

